# [Wet Thumb Forum]-SEX



## Aleix Llovet (Aug 15, 2003)

Planorbis in love









Hope enjoying...

Aleix Llovet


----------



## Aleix Llovet (Aug 15, 2003)

Planorbis in love









Hope enjoying...

Aleix Llovet


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

Awwwww, how, how, how, Cute? or, I dunno.
Those are some cool looking snails. wish I could find them somewhere. My botias would love them too.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thats one helluva picture! WOW.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Great shot! Brian.


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

that is a great shot!!!!!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Amazing photo but this is a family site. Lets keep it PG-13 guys!!







LOLOLOL The color and details are great. Can you tell us what camera you used and how you set up this shot.

Hawk


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Are they using a condom? Oops, this is a family site. Don't let planned parenthood or the UN know, you might get a case of them.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

These are snails. They both need condoms for safe sex.


----------



## Rekab (Apr 28, 2004)

Very nice shot! As Hawkeye said what setup are you using to get such stuning results?


----------

